# Weekly Competition 2016-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U' F' U' R F2 U
*2. *U F' R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U2
*3. *U' R2 F R U' R U' R F2
*4. *R' F R' U R U' F2 U' R2 U2
*5. *R2 F U R2 F R' U' R2 U2

*3x3x3
1. *F2 B' D B' L U L D' F R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2
*2. *D U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R B' D L2 D R U2 L F L'
*3. *U' B2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 R2 F D L' U' R2 F U2
*4. *F L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 R' U' L F D R2 F' D2 L' F'
*5. *F U R2 L' B' L2 U' D2 R' B D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2

*4x4x4
1. *D2 U2 L' U2 Fw L' Uw F2 D2 Rw U' Fw Uw L' Rw D' F2 R2 Uw2 R D Fw' L' Fw2 L D Fw' L Fw' Uw Rw' R2 D' Uw U' Rw2 R D' Rw' D'
*2. *Uw' U2 B Uw2 F2 D2 Fw L F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 U R B' D' U' Fw' F2 L Rw' Fw D' Uw' Rw R F D2 Uw R B2 F2 R2 F2 R Fw' Uw' U2 Fw'
*3. *R2 Fw' U2 L' Rw' R' B' F' Rw U2 F2 Uw2 U Rw Fw L' D2 B2 R U F U' R Fw' D2 B2 F2 D' F R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F D' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B2
*4. *R2 F L' Fw2 U2 Fw F D' B D' Uw' U B' U B D' U2 L2 R' Fw F2 Uw Fw U' L' Uw2 B' Rw F2 R D2 Uw2 F' R Fw D' Uw' U' Fw R
*5. *Fw2 Rw2 Fw U Rw2 D Rw' R2 F2 U Fw2 Rw' D' L2 R' Fw' L' F Uw' B2 Uw2 B Fw R Uw Rw Fw R' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B' L2 F U L Rw U

*5x5x5
1. *B2 Fw U' Bw' Fw L' B2 D' Uw Lw' U Fw L' Lw D Dw U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' U B L2 D Bw' D U' L' Rw F D' Lw2 B Uw2 Lw2 D Bw' L' Dw Lw2 R2 D' L' Fw2 F' R B Bw2 Dw B' D' Bw' Fw D2 Dw2 U2 B2 Fw R' Bw2
*2. *Dw Uw B' R U' L F2 D2 Uw2 L U2 Fw' Lw' Bw' D2 F' Uw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw' L2 R F' L B' L' B Lw' F Rw Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw D2 R' Dw' Uw F2 D Fw U2 B2 F' D2 F Lw' R D Rw D2 Uw Lw D2 Uw' Fw Dw' U
*3. *F2 Dw L' Rw F2 Lw2 B2 Dw Fw F2 Rw' Uw L2 Fw2 U' Rw F2 Lw B U2 B Bw2 D Dw' Uw Bw R2 D2 Uw F Lw2 R D2 Uw' U2 Rw D' Uw' B D' Rw2 R' B' U' Fw2 Lw U' Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw Fw L Dw2 R Fw2 L2 Lw Rw' Bw2
*4. *F Rw' U Lw F' Lw Rw R' Bw' D' U2 L2 Fw D' Dw2 Rw R2 Bw2 L Rw2 R2 B2 Bw Rw D U B' Bw U' L2 Lw' Fw2 R F' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw' Fw' Rw U2 B' Fw' D2 Dw2 Rw' U' B' U Lw U2 L Lw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw D2
*5. *R2 F Dw2 Uw2 L2 U Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U Fw' Dw Uw L2 D2 Dw U2 L2 Rw' Dw Fw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw' Dw2 L' Lw2 R2 U Lw Bw D2 Uw2 B2 Dw F2 L' B2 Uw Rw Uw' Bw' Lw' U2 Lw' Fw Lw' Fw F' D2 Uw2 Lw D Rw' F' R2 D2 Dw

*6x6x6
1. *B2 3F' L 2L2 F D' 3U' 2B2 3F' 2D2 2B' 2R' 2U2 R U L' B' 3R2 3F2 2D' 3F' F2 2U2 U' L 2F2 L2 3R2 2R2 3F L 2D2 B 2F' R 2D 2F' D' R2 3U F2 U' 3R 2B' 3F2 F2 2D2 2U L 2U 2F2 2L 2U' B' 3F 3U B' F2 U' B' 2D2 R 3F' R2 3U 2F2 2L R2 2F D2
*2. *D' 3U' 3R2 2R' 2B' 2R' U 2L2 R' D 2L2 B2 F2 2D B 3R2 3F' 2F2 3R 3U2 3F' D' 2U2 U' F2 2R' 3F 2F D 3U' 3R2 B2 F 3R 2B 3R2 R 2D' 2B' 2L' 2R2 D 2F2 2L D 2D2 2B2 3F 2U' L' 2R' R' D R D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 3F2 L' 2L 3R' R2 2F2 D 2D2 3U 2L' 2R R
*3. *2L D' 2L D R 3F2 U2 2R2 U2 3R2 3F' 2D F' 2D2 U' 3R' F' 2D' 2U' R D2 3U2 2F' F' R2 2D' 3U2 2F 2U' U L' R 2D' 2U' U2 2B D2 U F D2 2R2 B' D 3U2 3R2 R2 F' 2R 2D' 2L' 3U 2U' L' R F 2U' 2B' 3F2 D2 2B' 3R2 2D2 3F2 3R' 2B 2F2 L' 2D' 2U2 R'
*4. *2U2 2B' L2 2U' B2 2R' D' 3U 3F L B2 D 2D' L 2F 2L' R2 B2 3R' 2B2 2L' 2B' 3F 2L2 U' 3F 3R2 2F2 F2 D' 2B2 3R' D2 2L2 R2 D 2D2 L 3F' 2L2 2B' L2 D2 3U B2 U F2 D 3R' 3U2 L' 3U' 2U B F 3R2 2R2 R U R D 2D 2L' D' 2B' L 2F' 3R' F' L2
*5. *D2 B 2F L2 3R' 2R B' 2L2 2R 3F 3R 2D2 2U2 2L' R2 2B 2L2 D' 2U L' 2D2 2U2 B2 2U 2F2 L' R' 2U L2 R 2F' L2 3R' D' 2F' 2U' U2 3R' 2U2 L 2U R' F 2R2 U L2 2D2 L2 F2 2U' 2R2 3U2 B2 2L' 2R 2U 2B2 2D 3U B' 2L 3R 2D' B L2 R' 2B' 2R' 3F' D2

*7x7x7
1. *D2 U 2L' 2F2 R2 B 2B 2F' 2D 2L2 2R2 R 2U' L2 3U 3R2 2R' D' 3D' 2F 3L' 2U 2B2 3B D 2R 3F2 U' B' 3B 2R 3D' 3U2 L D' U 2B' 2F2 F' 3R 2D' 3L' B' 3L 3F 2F' 2R R' 2U 3B2 D' 3D2 3F 3R 3B' 2F2 3R2 D' F' 3R2 2R' 2D2 2U F L U2 2B L2 2R2 2B 3D 3F' D2 B' D2 2B2 2F 2D 3R' F 3U 2U B' 2F' D 3D 3U 3B' F 3R 2F' 2U2 3B' 2D2 2R 3D 3F' F' 2L2 B'
*2. *2D U 3R2 2U2 U2 3B 2F' 2R U2 2B2 2L 3L' 3R 2R2 U2 B R2 D' 2L2 D2 2D' 2L2 2U' B' 3D2 2U2 U' 2F L' 3L2 3R D' 3U F L' R 3D L 3R R' 2B2 2F2 3D 3F 2L2 3R B' 2F2 D L2 3B' 2D' 2B D' 2F2 3D 3U' 2F' D' L2 F' D 3F2 R2 U 3B2 2L2 3R 2R 2B2 2D2 U2 F 2D' 3L 3D2 3U2 3F' L2 3D' 3R R 2F' R' 3B D 3L 3R2 R' B 2B2 3B2 2D2 F 3D2 3R' D2 2D2 B2 2U2
*3. *D 3R2 B2 3L' 2R' 3B2 F2 2D' 2B2 3L2 3D U2 2F2 2U 2F2 L2 2L B 2L 2R' 2B 3L' 3R2 2R 3F2 L U' 2F R 3D2 R2 3D2 U' 3R' 2D 3R 3U2 2L 2R' 3D2 2F2 3L' B 3D2 3B D' 3B 3F' F 3D' 2L2 3B2 R 3F2 2F2 3U' U' L' 2L 2R B' 2B' 2F' 3L 2D 2B' 2U' F U 2R' D' 2D2 2U' 2B U 3L' D2 3U' 2U2 3F2 3U2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2B2 3B2 L 2L2 2D2 3D' 3L2 3U2 3F 3U' 2L 3L 2R 3B' L2 R2
*4. *2U2 B' 2B2 3F' 2F 3U' 3L 3U 3B' 3R2 3D2 3L2 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F 3D2 3U' 2B 2L2 B 3F' 3D' 3U' 2B' D' 2U 3R U' 2R2 3F 2L' 3L2 2D 3B2 L 2R 3U' 2B 3L2 3D2 3U' 3B2 2R2 U2 2B2 2F 3U2 B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 3L2 U' B2 2F2 2L2 3U' U' 3B 2U L R B' 3D2 2R2 D 3B' 3F2 2R' 3U R 2F D2 2F2 F' D 2R 3F' R 2D 3L2 2R 2B F2 3D 3U' 2L2 3L2 D' F' 2D2 3D' 2R U L2 3D 3B' L2
*5. *L' U 2L' 3D' 3F2 2F 3L2 U R2 3F F D2 F L2 2L2 3R2 2D 3D L' 2L2 3R' 2R' B' 2U2 3B' D 2B' F' 3D' 3U 2U2 B D' U 3B 3L 3U 2L2 2B' 3F F 2D' 3L' 2B 3B' 3R 2D' 3D' U 2L' 3D 2U 2R B 2D' 3U2 2B 2R' D F2 3U' 2B 2F2 U2 L' 3F2 2L' 3L 2B2 2R 2U L2 3R 3F' D2 2U 2F2 F L2 R2 B2 2B2 3F2 2F' 3D L 2L 2F L 2L2 3L' 3R2 R' 2B 2F 2L 3D' L' R U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F R2 F' U' R' U2 F2
*2. *R2 U' R U2 R' F' R2 F' R'
*3. *R U' F R F R U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B' D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R B D F U' R
*2. *B' R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R U2 L' B U' R D L D'
*3. *U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B F2 R' U2 B D R D2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B2 D U2 B2 F2 Rw' U' F2 U' L' R' D2 U F Rw' R' Fw2 L' Fw' L2 R D' Rw U2 R2 F2 L U R' B2 L' Rw B2 U' B2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B'
*2. *Uw2 U' Fw' D2 B2 U L' Rw' U2 B2 F2 U2 Fw' F' U L2 F' Rw' R2 Uw2 F2 L' R' F L' B Fw F' Rw2 B2 L2 R2 B' Uw2 L D Uw2 L2 F2 D2
*3. *U' Fw2 F R Uw2 B F2 L2 Rw' R F U' L D R Uw2 L Rw2 R D U' F' U2 Rw B2 Fw' D' U2 Rw Uw2 L R' D U2 B' Fw F' D' B Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L' Uw2 U' Fw' Lw' R' F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' D2 U2 R U F R Dw Uw' B Bw' Fw2 Dw Fw' Dw' Rw U2 L' D2 Bw' Rw' Uw' B' F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 L2 U2 Bw U' L F U' Fw' F2 Lw' R2 U2 B' Bw' Lw' Fw2 D2 B2 D' Uw2 Fw L' D Uw'
*2. *F Uw Rw' Uw L' R D' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F' Lw' Bw' F2 R' D2 Lw2 Fw' U2 Fw2 D' U2 L' R' Dw2 L' F2 D' Dw' B' D2 U Rw2 B R2 D B2 L2 B' R Bw F2 Dw Fw D U' Bw R Dw2 F' U Rw' R Bw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 B' Fw F2
*3. *L R B2 Uw2 L' Rw D2 Lw R Uw Rw' Bw' Rw' R' D' Uw' U R2 D' Rw B' Bw' Uw Rw2 U L' Rw Dw Fw L2 Rw' R Fw' D' U' Bw' U2 F' D Fw' D B' Lw2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw Lw Rw2 B2 Fw L2 Rw' D' Uw2 Fw Lw' Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B' 3U2 U R2 3F D2 2D 3R' U B 2B' U' 2B F' U' 2R' R2 2B2 R' U2 F2 U 2B2 2U' L2 2B 3F' 2R2 3F2 2U' U2 2B U 2L' 2R' 3F 3R2 R2 2U2 B2 3F L2 2R' 2D' 2R' R' 2D B' U 3R2 B 3F2 2L' R2 U 2F 2U 2R2 2B 2L R2 2B' 2L' 2D 2F2 F D' 2B' 2L2 D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 F' 3R2 3D' 3U' 3B2 L 3L' 3F 2F' U2 L 2U L2 3R' R2 2F F 3L2 2F L' U2 3B 3F R' D2 U' F 2D 3U2 3R B' 3U' L R D' 3U 2R 3D2 B' 3B' F 3L2 R2 3F' 3R' 3U2 B 2B' 3R B' 2F2 2D L R 3U2 2L2 D' 2R2 R2 3F2 L 2B2 2U L 3R' 2U2 U2 2B 2U B' D' 3U 3L B 2L' 3L2 3F2 3R2 D 3D2 3U' 2U2 3R' 2R2 U 2B' F2 2R2 U' 2B F' 3U2 F2 3U F' 2U L2 R 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L D L' R B' L' B2
*2. *U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D L D' U2 B' D' L' B' R2 F2 L F'
*3. *U R2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D B F2 L D' B L2 R2 B2
*4. *D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U L U R U R' B F L' F2 R'
*5. *U L2 F2 D L' U' B R2 L F B' L2 U2 F2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D2
*6. *L2 D B2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D' B2 R B D2 B U B' L'
*7. *U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F' R' U' B' F2 L' F R B' R2 U
*8. *L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D B' L' U L D' B U2 B D2
*9. *D2 F2 L R' B2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 U R U2 B' U' R' B L' R'
*10. *R2 D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B R2 D R F2 L' B' D B D2 U2 F R
*11. *B U F U' L' B' L' F R' U' D2 F R2 F R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B
*12. *R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 R B2 F2 L D' U F' U R B D2 F' R
*13. *L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' L' F R' B' D' U' F' D2 R'
*14. *B' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R' U B R B2 D' F' R
*15. *L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 F2 L D R' F' U' B L' D L F2
*16. *D L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U B R' U' F R D B F' L'
*17. *B' R U2 F R U' R F D B' D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D L2
*18. *U2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 R' D B' R' D B R2 F U' L'
*19. *L2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L B' U' L R D L F
*20. *R2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F R2 F U B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U B R'
*21. *L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U2 F' D' U' B L B F' R'
*22. *B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 R B' L F U2 F' R
*23. *L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U R' F' L' R D' F D' B L2
*24. *F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' D F' L' B L2 R2 D' L2 D2
*25. *D2 R2 B' U B U L' F B' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 R2
*26. *D2 F D2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 L U L R2 B' L2 F D2 L R2
*27. *L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F R' U R2 D F' U2 L U B
*28. *D' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 D R2 F2 L D' R' F L2 R2 D L U2 R'
*29. *D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R' F D' U' R2 F U2 L' F
*30. *L' B2 R2 D' F' B U' L F L2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2
*31. *L2 U B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 L F' U2 L U2 R2 U2
*32. *F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R2 D L B F2 R' D L' D2 F' D'
*33. *L2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L D' F2 D' L R B F U' R'
*34. *B2 U L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U R D2 R2 F L' D2 B F R' D
*35. *L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' L2 B2 L F' L2 U' F' D'
*36. *D B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' U' R' B' U F U2 L' D L2 U'
*37. *D L2 U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' R' U' L' D' B F' L R F' R2
*38. *B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' B L' U' R2 F R D' F2 L D2 U'
*39. *D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F R U B L' D2 R' U L2 B
*40. *F L2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L B L D R B' U' B' L' R2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L' U F D R B' U B2 D B'
*2. *L2 F2 U2 D' R' L' B2 D R' F' U2 R2 F B2 D2 B R2 F R2 D2
*3. *B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 L' B2 F' R' U F L' B2 U' F2 R
*4. *R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' L D' L' R B' F D F D'
*5. *R' D R U2 F2 B L U' F' D R' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U L2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D L U2 B L' F R2 U B2 F U'
*2. *F U2 D2 F L F2 R F' U' R L2 F2 B U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B R2
*3. *B2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L2 B R2 D R B' L2 D2 F L2 U' F2 R
*4. *U D' F2 U' R L' B L2 U' R' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 F U2 B' R2 F2
*5. *R2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B2 D' F2 L B' F2 U L R2 F' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 R' B' R B2 U B' U2 B
*2. *D R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F U B L' D R F2 R F
*3. *L' U D R' U2 B D' R' B U' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2
*4. *R2 D' L2 B' L2 U' L' U R' B' L2 B D2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F'
*5. *F2 L' D2 F2 R B2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L B D2 R B R2 U2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U2 L D' R U' L2 B2 L B U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F R' F U2 F' R F' U' F2
*3. *L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' F' R2 D' R U F L F' R U2 B2 U'
*4. *B' F L Fw F' U Fw' F' Rw2 Fw F' Uw' Fw' Rw' R' D2 F L F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L B2 L Fw L' Uw' B2 Uw' B Fw' U2 Fw' F Uw R2 F Rw' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F R'
*3. *F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 L' R' D' R2 F2 L B' D' R U
*4. *U2 Rw D B2 F2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw Rw U2 R2 B Fw2 Rw2 B2 D L2 B' L R' D B' Rw D' B' Fw D2 Fw L2 Rw' D' Rw U' Fw Uw L2 B' Fw' Rw
*5. *L F2 U2 Lw' Uw' Bw Fw2 U' Lw2 B' Bw' F L Bw2 U2 L2 Fw F2 D Lw Fw' Uw' U B2 Bw2 Lw2 D' L D2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw2 D Uw F Lw' Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 Lw' B2 Bw' L Lw Uw' L2 F2 Rw' D' Fw' Uw B Uw' U2 B' Fw2 F' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L R U' B' R' B' U r' b' u
*2. *U' B' U B' L U' R' l b' u
*3. *R' L' U' B' U R' B U' l u
*4. *R' L B U' R' B U R l'
*5. *L' U' B R' B L R' L l r' b

*Square-1
1. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -3) / (6, 3) / (0, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (6, -4)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L U' D R' D L D U' D' U'
*2. *L R D U L' D' U D U' D' U'
*3. *R' L R D' U R' D' R L D' U'
*4. *L U D R' L' R L U' R' D' U'
*5. *R' D' U L U' D U R U' D' U'


----------



## Roman (Aug 9, 2016)

3BLD: DNF(44.40), 50.99, 39.89
5BLD: DNF(4:59.38)[1:57.21], DNF(4:22.23)[2:02.22], DNF(4:25.45)[1:49.21]


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 9, 2016)

*2x2*: 14.28, (7.60,) 9.78, 10.56, (15.14) = *11.47* // still indifferent
*3x3*: 26.03, (29.91,) (22.67,) 25.60, 27.95 = *26.53* // can do better
*4x4*: (2:13.81,) 2:13.41, 1:46.19, 2:10.35, (1:39.26) = *2:03.32* // struggling with 4x4 recently
*5x5*: (2:59.60,) 3:27.99, 3:29.20, 3:29.45, (3:36.40) = *3:28.88* // PB average by 2 secs
*6x6*: 7:26.88, (7:59.87,) (6:36.69,) 7:12.95, 6:37.53 = *7:05.79* // PB single by 4 secs, PB average by 33 secs
*7x7*: (9:59.47,) (13:23.33,) 10:54.24, 11:18.67, 12:49.99 = *11:40.97* // PB single by 14 secs
*3x3 OH*: 1:21.37, 1:17.32, 1:10.43, (1:09.91,) (1:23.22) = *1:16.37* // PB single by 1 sec, PB average by 9 secs
*3x3 MtS*: 3:15.74, (DNF,) 3:33.78, DNF, (2:37.59) = *DNF* // PB single by 11 secs
*Clock*: (19.08,) 21.09, 29.80, 20.89, (DNF) = *23.93* // OK for me
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:36.09* // PB by 2 secs
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *7:09.75* // bad
*FMC*: *58* // not great, low on time



Spoiler



z' y // inspection
D' R2 B' U' R2 y2 U' F R' F' B // cross, preserve 2 pairs
U' L F' L' F // 1st pair
R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 U' F U F2 U' F // 3rd pair
L' U' L F U2 F' U F U' F' // 4th pair
y2 F U R U' R' F' // P-OLL
U y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y-perm


----------



## mafergut (Aug 9, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.56), 4.60, (5.77), 5.58, 5.08 = *5.09
3x3x3:* (13.99), (19.95), 17.43, 17.59, 17.50 = *17.51* // Nice single. stdev = 0.08 
*4x4x4:* 1:19.42, (1:29.69), 1:23.91, (1:08.58), 1:10.46 = *1:17.93* // PB Ao5 by 0.32
*5x5x5:* 3:09.36, 3:13.47, 3:05.17, (3:04.12), (3:26.66) = *3:09.34* // Nice
*6x6x6:* 8:13.84, 8:01.62, 7:52.20, (7:20.83), (8:25.04) = *8:02.56* // pfff
*7x7x7:* 14:32.72, (13:15.80), 13:58.89, 13:32.72, (DNF) = *14:01.45* // so... tired...
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.93, 36.04, 45.91, (28.79), (46.14) = *41.30* // PB single (PLL skip)


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 9, 2016)

is it possible to have the default number of mbld scrambles be 45 or 50? Im not sure if Ill be able to do a weekly comp attempt every week but ill do so whenever i get the chance


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 9, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> is it possible to have the default number of mbld scrambles be 45 or 50? Im not sure if Ill be able to do a weekly comp attempt every week but ill do so whenever i get the chance


Yes, I'll notify Mike. For this week you get five extra now  :
41. U F2 R' B' L U2 R' B' L' D' F2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' D' F B2 R' D2 L' D R2 B'
42. F2 U' L R' B' R2 U' L2 B L' D' B' L' B' F' D U' R2 L U F' B U2 R2 U
43. L R2 B' D U' F U2 R2 L2 U2 B' D' R2 B' F' R D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 U F2
44. U2 R2 B' U L U' B F2 R U' L' B' F' U F2 U L' F' B2 U' L2 B L2 B' U
45. R2 L D U' F2 D L D' R U L2 U2 D2 B2 D U' B U R' F2 L2 F2 D' F U'
and good luck!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2016)

2x2: 4.45
3x3: 17.93
4x4: 1:13.75
5x5: 2:27.21
6x6: 5:38.54
2BLD: DNF/4:38.95
OH: 23.32
Feet: 1:18.86
MTS: 1:26.81
FMC: 38
2-4: 1:34.98
2-5: 3:52.08
Megaminx: 2:49.59
Pyraminx: 10.40
Skewb: 12.09



Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: (5.28), 5.12, 4.09, 4.13, (3.19) = 4.45

3x3x3: 17.96, (18.88), (15.47), 17.22, 18.59 = 17.93

4x4x4: 1:14.45, (1:23.21), 1:19.87, (1:06.16), 1:06.93 = 1:13.75

5x5x5: (2:43.77), 2:21.89, 2:23.10, 2:38.11, (2:13.81) = 2:27.71

6x6x6: 5:18.82, (6:14.00), (5:01.93), 5:48.26, 5:48.54 = 5:38.54

2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF(2:24.18), 4:38.95, DNF(28.41) = DNF/4:38.95

3x3x3 One Handed: 24.47, 23.51, (25.66), 21.97, (20.96) = 23.32

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:16.84, 1:17.79, (1:12.84), (1:43.67+), 1:21.96 = 1:18.86

3x3x3 Match the scramble: (1:09.34), 1:32.32, 1:24.76, 1:23.32, (1:45.19) = 1:26.81

3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
x2 D R' U' D' L' y' z2 R U L' B2 L U2 L2 x2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 z' y' R U' L' U R' U y2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' = 38



Spoiler: FMC Solution



x2 D R' U' D' L' (5/5)
y' z2 R U L' B2 L U2 L2 (7/13)
x2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 (6/19)
z' y' R U' L' U R' U (6/25)
y2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (12/38)

x2 D R' U' D' L' y' z2 R U L' B2 L U2 L2 x2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 z' y' R U' L' U R' U y2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'



2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 5.78 + 14.00 + 1:15.19 = 1:34.98

2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4.43 + 15.38 + 1:07.40 + 2:24.85 = 3:52.08

Megaminx: (2:39.70), 2:54.26, (3:22.91), 2:48.36, 2:46.12 = 2:49.59

Pyraminx: (6.44), 8.13, 10.63, (23.05), 12.43 = 10.40

Skewb: 9.41, 12.44, 14.43, (9.21), (DNF) = 12.09


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

when doing match the scramble do i use a second cube which is scrambled the way it says and i try to match that or do i put it in a scramble generator with picture? or are both legal? or how is it done?


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2016)

hagner said:


> when doing match the scramble do i use a second cube which is scrambled the way it says and i try to match that or do i put it in a scramble generator with picture? or are both legal? or how is it done?



The first one is right. Both might be legal though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2016)

222: 4.85, (5.71), 4.72, 5.30, (3.76) = 4.96
333: 16.86, 13.95, 13.18, (12.14), (DNF) = 14.66
444: (1:01.63), 57.39, 52.86, (44.46), 1:01.34 = 57.20
555: 1:55.39, (1:59.53), 1:53.07, 1:45.13, (1:41.20) = 1:51.20 [meh]


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Aug 10, 2016)

2x2: 6.19, 5.77, (6.93), (5.52), 6.61 = 6.20
3x3: 19.97, (15.31), 20.80, (21.03), 19.46 = 20.08 - Same time as last week :/
4x4: (1:38.47), 1:54.72, (2:05.19), 1:54.83, 1:44.15 = 1:51.24
2-3-4: 4.77, 21.12, 2:23.67 = 2:49.57
3x3OH: (53.12), 53.03, 39.32, 44.07, (30.62) = 45.48
FMC:


Spoiler: Solution



46
Scramble: U2 L D' R U' L2 B2 L B U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D R2

Solution (Yellow Top, Blue Front): F L F2 R' F' B' U F U' F' D' R U' F' B U' F B' U B' U B U' B' U B L' B' R' B L B' R B U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

XCross: F L F2 R' F' B' U F U' F' D' R
F2L 2&3: U' F' B U' F B'
F2L 4: U B' U B U' B' U B
OLL: L' B' R' B L B' R B
PLL: U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @MatsBergsten 
*
Pyraminx: *6.09, 5.46, 4.50, 4.45, 13.34 = *5.35
*
*MBLD: **36/43 in 58:54 *// 34:53 memo, good time


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 12, 2016)

2x2: 6.58, 6.22, (7.24), 7.02, (5.61)
avg: 6.61


----------



## keone (Aug 12, 2016)

3x3-12.81 18.05 20.53 24.18 16.44=18.34
3x3 OH-1:04.85 36.03 27.48 34.91 52.92=41.29


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 12, 2016)

*3x3x3*: 32.52, 37.33, (29.17), 30.65, (38.49) = *33.50
4x4x4*: 2:16.73, (1:49.50), (2:30.49), 2:14.12, 1:54.23 = *2:08.36 *Yeah for consistency! First timed 4x4 solves in about 2 weeks.
*5x5x5*: (4:35.67), 4:09.46+, 4:21.30, 4:12.28, (4:09.42) = *4:14.35
3x3x3 Feet*: 3:16.61, (2:38.08), 5:16.70, (DNF), 2:54.70 = *3:49.34
3x3x3 OH*: 1:21.92, (1:29.98), 1:14.80, (1:06.96), 1:18.95 = *1:18.56*


----------



## muchacho (Aug 13, 2016)

*2x2:* 6.81, (5.93), 7.95, (8.62), 7.51 = *7.42
3x3:* 18.64, (16.77), 21.68, 21.70, 19.29 = *19.87* // hope this is me before year's end 
*3x3OH:* 44.56, 44.01, (35.77), (1:15.80), 38.41 = *42.33*


----------



## big_moe5 (Aug 13, 2016)

2x2
Average of 5: 10.21

3x3
Average of 5: 26.93

pyraminx
Average of 5: 11.93

skewb
Average of 5: 14.30

All Avgs Were Calculated By http://chrisss.net/cubeavg/


----------



## JianhanC (Aug 13, 2016)

megaminx: 1:14.19, 1:15.95, 1:14.08, 1:14.18,1:21.23 = 1:14.77


----------



## Jacck (Aug 13, 2016)

MBLD: DNF, 2/6 (38:52.99) [23:50]
4 exe-fails; solved that cube correct, where I had the same letter twice in memory and choose nearly random another letter.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 15, 2016)

*2x2:* (4.14) (6.79) 5.38, 5.34, 5.00 -- *5.24 Avg *(Should have been a bit faster)
*3x3:* 19.81, 22.13, (14.62), (DNF), 18.56 -- *20.17 Avg *(What a fail)
*4x4: *1:50.92, (1:55.98), 1:43.06, 1:41.20, (1:31.70) -- *1:45.06 Avg *(Messed up two solves a bit, last was good)


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 15, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.85, (3.10), 3.33, 5.38, (6.40)-> *4.85
3x3x3:* (13.85), (19.31), 17.28, 15.27, 16.66-> *16.40
4x4x4:* (1:28.12), 1:16.88, 1:15.37, (1:10.30), 1:10.66-> *1:14.30
5x5x5:* 2:39.18, 2:35.96, 2:30.75, (2:14.30), (2:39.52)-> *2:35.30
7x7x7:* 8:12.95, 8:50.31, 8:32.61, (9:34.66), (8:05.78)-> *8:31.96
2x2x2BLD:* 1:18.66, 1:25.69, 54.47-> *54.47
3x3x3BLD:* 4:44.68, 4:31.04, DNF-> *4:31.04
MBLD: 2/2, 12:01
3x3x3OH:* 34.32, (33.10), 33.15, (40.53), 33.74-> *33.74
3x3 MTS:* 1:42.44, 1:29.68, (2:35.75), 1:52.51, (1:26.84)-> *1:41.54
234*-> *1:39.12
2345*-> *4:35.86
megaminx:* 2:31.47, (2:59.55), 2:43.07, 2:45.52, (2:31.18)-> *2:40.02
sq-1:* 56.37, (48.04), 52.25, (56.76), 51.85-> *53.49
skewb:* (13.70), 10.94, 13.10, (8.84), 10.03-> *11.36

FMC:* 38 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D2 L' D' L' D2 B2 L' D' F' D' R2 B' D2 B U' R' U L' B2 L F2 L' B2 L R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U F D R D' R' F

premove: F2
D2 L' D' L' D2 B2 L' //2x2x2
D' F' D' R2 B' D2 B //2x2x3
U' R' U * F2 //f2l-1
R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U //f2l
F D R D' R' F' //OLL
F2 //undo premove

insertion: * L' B2 L F2 L' B2 L F2 (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## TcubesAK (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm sorry but, I was not able to get these solves in before the weekly submit closed. I hope you will add them.

5x5 - 2:23.87 - 2:24.71 - 2:27.33 - (2:09.37) - (2:37.07) = 2:25.31 ao5 (Bad, I have not done 5x5 for awhile.)

Pyraminx - (3.00) - 3.96 - 4.13 - 4.14 - (5.29) = 4.08 ao5 (Good, almost sub-4.)

FMC - L F2 U2 R2 D L2 y R' U2 R U' B U B' F' U F U' F R' F' R L U' L' F U' F' U2 L U2 L2 B L B' y' Fw' L' U' L U Fw R' U' y F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U2 = 53 MOVES (I had to just pick a solve that was not to horrendous, and just go with it.)

L F2 U2 R2 D L2//CROSS
y R' U2 R U' B U B'/1ST PAIR
F' U F U' F R' F' R//2ND PAIR
L U' L' F U' F'//3RD PAIR
U2 L U2 L2 B L B'//4TH PAIR
y' Fw' L' U' L U Fw//OLL
R' U' y F R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U2//PLL

2x2 BLD - DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Very bad.)

2x2 - 4x4 = 1:52.49 (Dreadfull.)

3x3 OH - (30.70) - 26.86 - 26.59 - 26.20 - (25.80) = 26.55 ao5


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2016)

TcubesAK said:


> I'm sorry but, I was not able to get these solves in before the weekly submit closed. I hope you will add them.


Absolutely. This contest is still open (even if the auto-site is not) until the next comp is up.
So go on solving if you want to . (And I would have added your solves anyhow).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2016)

big_moe5 said:


> 2x2 Average of 5: 10.21
> 
> 3x3 Average of 5: 26.93
> 
> ...



Next time I want all your results (times for all five solves), not only the averages. 
For now it is ok .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2016)

Preliminary results: congrats to Torch, DGCubes and APdRF
(this contest is still open until the next is up)

*2x2x2*(40)

 1.72 WACWCA
 2.57 G2013
 2.68 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.73 Isaac Lai
 3.03 fastfingers777
 3.04 FastCubeMaster
 3.16 cuberkid10
 3.21 APdRF
 3.78 pantu2000
 3.87 Torch
 4.18 TcubesAK
 4.20 qaz
 4.34 DGCubes
 4.45 GenTheThief
 4.52 CubeBird
 4.85 Bogdan
 4.96 Ordway Persyn
 5.09 mafergut
 5.24 ender9994
 5.67 Kenneth Svendson
 5.90 OeufDeVache
 6.02 LostGent
 6.19 ConfusedCubing
 6.61 [email protected]
 6.61 Julio R.
 6.70 weatherman223
 6.83 username...
 7.42 muchacho
 7.57 LipeCarneiro
 8.80 h2f
 8.94 MattyAB
 9.09 Referee1234
 10.06 arbivara
 10.21 big_moe5
 11.04 Pragitya
 11.54 Shaky Hands
 11.68 ronaldm
 14.76 Jacck
 15.90 AidenRamshaw
 16.69 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.53 WACWCA
 9.60 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.97 qaz
 10.14 cuberkid10
 10.42 Isaac Lai
 10.87 KGB
 10.87 APdRF
 11.22 G2013
 11.31 CubeBird
 11.67 Keroma12
 11.74 FastCubeMaster
 11.82 DGCubes
 13.03 pantu2000
 13.06 Torch
 13.94 TcubesAK
 14.66 Ordway Persyn
 15.06 Kenneth Svendson
 15.31 LostGent
 16.26 YoAkshYo
 16.40 Bogdan
 17.51 mafergut
 17.92 GenTheThief
 18.34 keone
 18.46 Perff
 18.48 OeufDeVache
 19.87 muchacho
 20.08 ConfusedCubing
 20.17 ender9994
 20.23 h2f
 21.85 [email protected]
 22.00 LipeCarneiro
 22.67 hagner
 26.53 Shaky Hands
 26.93 big_moe5
 28.24 Pragitya
 29.23 ronaldm
 32.08 Referee1234
 32.16 username...
 32.19 arbivara
 32.23 weatherman223
 33.50 One Wheel
 34.48 Jacck
 34.71 PeakeHaus
 37.40 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 37.78 cuberkid10
 40.79 Isaac Lai
 44.75 G2013
 45.11 qaz
 45.92 APdRF
 48.99 Tommy Kiprillis
 53.07 Torch
 54.66 CubeBird
 57.20 Ordway Persyn
 58.01 DGCubes
 58.66 FastCubeMaster
 1:11.32 Kenneth Svendson
 1:13.75 GenTheThief
 1:14.30 Bogdan
 1:14.72 OeufDeVache
 1:17.93 mafergut
 1:18.35 LipeCarneiro
 1:45.06 ender9994
 1:51.23 ConfusedCubing
 2:03.32 Shaky Hands
 2:08.32 Jacck
 2:08.36 One Wheel
 2:12.18 MatsBergsten
 2:18.63 ronaldm
 3:59.95 arbivara
 4:11.59 Pragitya
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:21.48 cuberkid10
 1:26.95 APdRF
 1:40.45 fastfingers777
 1:49.47 DGCubes
 1:51.00 CubeBird
 1:51.20 Ordway Persyn
 1:51.69 Torch
 1:55.36 FastCubeMaster
 1:57.22 WACWCA
 2:25.30 TcubesAK
 2:27.70 GenTheThief
 2:30.17 Kenneth Svendson
 2:35.30 Bogdan
 2:38.84 OeufDeVache
 3:09.33 mafergut
 3:17.57 Jacck
 3:17.91 LipeCarneiro
 3:28.88 Shaky Hands
 3:56.74 ronaldm
 4:14.35 One Wheel
 4:44.79 MatsBergsten
 8:43.45 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:54.03 DGCubes
 4:36.30 OeufDeVache
 4:37.34 FastCubeMaster
 5:38.54 GenTheThief
 5:55.18 Jacck
 7:05.79 Shaky Hands
 7:38.55 ronaldm
 8:02.55 mafergut
 8:34.19 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:21.18 DGCubes
 6:40.54 OeufDeVache
 8:31.51 Jacck
 8:31.96 Bogdan
 9:54.37 ronaldm
11:40.97 Shaky Hands
14:01.44 mafergut
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 18.81 qaz
 19.03 KGB
 21.01 APdRF
 22.11 CubeBird
 23.23 Torch
 23.32 GenTheThief
 24.23 YoAkshYo
 24.35 Tommy Kiprillis
 25.06 cuberkid10
 26.55 TcubesAK
 26.60 FastCubeMaster
 30.91 DGCubes
 33.74 Bogdan
 36.40 LipeCarneiro
 36.60 Kenneth Svendson
 37.41 keone
 41.29 mafergut
 42.33 muchacho
 42.48 OeufDeVache
 45.47 ConfusedCubing
 1:09.54 arbivara
 1:12.69 ronaldm
 1:13.87 Jacck
 1:16.37 Shaky Hands
 1:18.56 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:00.57 Torch
 1:03.15 DGCubes
 1:18.86 GenTheThief
 3:14.73 arbivara
 3:34.18 Jacck
 3:44.11 OeufDeVache
 3:49.34 One Wheel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 5.65 WACWCA
 18.58 Torch
 25.75 APdRF
 26.34 MatsBergsten
 26.43 DGCubes
 31.99 h2f
 54.47 Bogdan
 1:09.05 Jacck
 1:13.19 OeufDeVache
 2:17.62 arbivara
 4:38.95 GenTheThief
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF TcubesAK
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 39.89 Roman
 1:05.58 Torch
 1:12.11 qaz
 1:26.91 MatsBergsten
 1:28.97 Keroma12
 1:50.01 APdRF
 2:26.17 h2f
 2:50.57 CubeBird
 3:17.77 fastfingers777
 3:18.95 Jacck
 4:14.03 OeufDeVache
 4:31.04 Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:15.79 MatsBergsten
 7:01.96 Keroma12
 8:34.31 qaz
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:57.02 MatsBergsten
23:50.47 Jacck
 DNF Roman
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

36/43 (34:53)  the super cuber
18/24 (49:56)  kamilprzyb
9/13 (57:01)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (12:01)  Bogdan
1/2 (14:14)  OeufDeVache
2/6 (38:52)  Jacck
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 46.78 Torch
 1:26.80 GenTheThief
 1:41.54 Bogdan
 1:44.91 DGCubes
 2:18.33 Jacck
 DNF OeufDeVache
 DNF hagner
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Shaky Hands
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 52.08 cuberkid10
 1:08.76 FastCubeMaster
 1:14.02 CubeBird
 1:14.30 Torch
 1:20.54 Kenneth Svendson
 1:23.58 DGCubes
 1:34.98 GenTheThief
 1:39.12 Bogdan
 1:46.10 OeufDeVache
 1:52.49 TcubesAK
 1:57.24 LipeCarneiro
 2:16.81 ronaldm
 2:36.09 Shaky Hands
 2:49.57 ConfusedCubing
 2:53.81 Jacck
 3:56.37 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:34.06 cuberkid10
 2:55.73 FastCubeMaster
 2:58.36 Torch
 3:14.82 CubeBird
 3:27.03 DGCubes
 3:52.08 GenTheThief
 4:07.05 Kenneth Svendson
 4:35.86 Bogdan
 4:40.69 OeufDeVache
 5:18.21 LipeCarneiro
 6:31.05 Jacck
 6:46.20 ronaldm
 7:09.75 Shaky Hands
*Magic*(1)

 3.15 DGCubes
*Skewb*(15)

 4.20 connorlacrosse
 4.75 Tommy Kiprillis
 6.10 cuberkid10
 6.28 TcubesAK
 7.16 APdRF
 7.92 DGCubes
 8.90 Torch
 9.39 FastCubeMaster
 10.01 qaz
 11.36 Bogdan
 12.09 GenTheThief
 12.77 OeufDeVache
 14.30 big_moe5
 22.51 Jacck
 30.78 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(8)

 6.08 qaz
 13.76 ronaldm
 15.41 DGCubes
 16.25 Kenneth Svendson
 18.68 Torch
 23.93 Shaky Hands
 24.10 arbivara
 27.30 Jacck
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.05 DGCubes
 4.08 TcubesAK
 5.05 APdRF
 5.19 FastCubeMaster
 5.35 the super cuber
 5.54 pantu2000
 5.56 Torch
 5.81 Tommy Kiprillis
 5.91 cuberkid10
 6.35 qaz
 9.96 Kenneth Svendson
 10.40 GenTheThief
 11.93 big_moe5
 14.32 username...
 14.94 6X Squared
 15.80 Jacck
 17.48 OeufDeVache
 17.71 ronaldm
 41.75 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(15)

 52.57 KGB
 1:04.51 Isaac Lai
 1:12.68 DGCubes
 1:14.38 JianhanC
 1:24.09 APdRF
 1:32.52 qaz
 1:32.97 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:44.33 Torch
 2:11.45 LipeCarneiro
 2:40.02 Bogdan
 2:47.14 FastCubeMaster
 2:49.58 GenTheThief
 3:58.73 OeufDeVache
 4:24.34 Jacck
 7:19.42 arbivara
*Square-1*(12)

 10.94 Raptor56
 12.73 Tommy Kiprillis
 16.93 qaz
 18.01 cuberkid10
 21.01 DGCubes
 26.08 APdRF
 27.22 Torch
 33.36 FastCubeMaster
 40.12 LipeCarneiro
 50.42 Bubbagrub
 53.49 Bogdan
 1:18.47 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 Torch
30 okayama
37 arbivara
38 Bogdan
38 GenTheThief
46 ConfusedCubing
53 TcubesAK
56 hagner
58 OeufDeVache
58 Shaky Hands
DNF  Jacck

*Contest results*

297 Torch
294 DGCubes
241 APdRF
236 cuberkid10
223 FastCubeMaster
219 GenTheThief
216 qaz
215 Bogdan
194 OeufDeVache
190 Tommy Kiprillis
179 CubeBird
177 Jacck
164 TcubesAK
146 Kenneth Svendson
140 MatsBergsten
129 Isaac Lai
125 WACWCA
112 the super cuber
109 mafergut
109 G2013
106 LipeCarneiro
102 Ordway Persyn
101 Shaky Hands
89 KGB
86 ronaldm
85 pantu2000
84 ConfusedCubing
84 arbivara
73 fastfingers777
63 Keroma12
57 ender9994
56 h2f
56 kamilprzyb
52 YoAkshYo
51 LostGent
49 muchacho
39 keone
38 [email protected]
36 big_moe5
35 hagner
34 One Wheel
34 username...
28 Roman
26 Pragitya
25 weatherman223
24 Perff
22 Referee1234
20 okayama
19 Julio R.
16 JianhanC
16 Raptor56
16 connorlacrosse
12 MattyAB
7 Bubbagrub
7 6X Squared
5 PeakeHaus
4 AidenRamshaw


----------



## APdRF (Aug 16, 2016)

I had no time this week


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 16, 2016)

@MatsBergsten some questions:



MatsBergsten said:


> *Magic*(1)
> 
> 3.15 DGCubes



Hmm. So, DG gets participation points, but how many points does he get for passing people? Shouldn't you get points for winning?



MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)
> 
> 4. 38 Bogdan
> 5. 38 GenTheThief



So, what happens here? Are both of us in 4th place?



MatsBergsten said:


> *6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)
> 
> DNF Jacck
> DNF MatsBergsten



Participation points yes, but how many passing points? 0, as if you were last?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2016)

How points are awarded:

Magic:
DG gets participation points, but how many points does he get for passing people?
*1 point for "last" place. He did not beat any other contestant.*
(happens often in not so popular events).

FMC: So, what happens here? Are both of us in 4th place?
*You share 4:th and 5:th place and get half of the sum of those (rounded up)*

6x6BLD: Participation points yes, but how many passing points? 0, as if you were last?
*We share last place and get 1 point each. 
*
We are going to change the scoring rules a little. But not until competition 1 next year.
The result/passing points for coming last with a DNF is only 1, even if you are more
than one person sharing that place. If five people share last place they will get 3 instead
= (1+2+3+4+5)/5.
You will also get some extra points just for succeeding in bld events. There's a huge
difference in big bld between a 7x7 BLD success in one hour or a DNF. But that almost
always yield the same points.
Finally the participation points for Multi is now 3 + 2*cubes attemted (if you don't dnf).
That will change to 3 + 2 * (cubes solved - cubes unsolved). With nowadays rules you
can easily get more points than someone placed before you if you attempt many cubes.

The scoring rules are from 2008. Then nobody attempted as many cubes as today.

Also we consider removing Magic / Master Magic as they are no longer official WCA events.
(Neither are big bld, relays and MTS but still...)

Of course we value opinions from you who compete! What do you think?


----------



## mafergut (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for asking for our opinion. Even though I bought a Magic and even did the event 2-3 times I agree that it's, well,... a bit pointless, as it is the same "solve" over and over again so I'm fine with removing it but leaving other events that are not official WCA events but are much more in the spirit of those, like MTS or, most of all, big BLD (which I can't do... yet). I would be even in favor of including more events in exchange for Magic, maybe 3x3 mirror blocks or something like that.

EDIT: Oh, and I know of an event that would be welcomed by a lot of people...  Kilominx.


----------



## big_moe5 (Aug 20, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Next time I want all your results (times for all five solves), not only the averages.
> For now it is ok .


sorry


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 21, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Of course we value opinions from you who compete! What do you think?



I'd be up for 2-6 Relay and 2-7 Relay if these were to be considered. Maybe PLL attack too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I'd be up for 2-6 Relay and 2-7 Relay if these were to be considered.


We had those a couple of years back but votes against them. But of course things can change again.


----------

